# Boyfriend wants me to move to Madrid



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there, just a few questions that I need answers to, any advice etc is welcomed.

My boyfriend has asked for me to join him in madrid- he is a Spanish national with a decent enough job and owns his own place.
He is aware that it will be difficult for me to get a job there in the current climate but just wants us to be together.... Awwwww, I hear you saying lol!! 

My situation in the UK is that I lost my job back in September and now reside with my father, I have told my boyfriend that I need to get a job here first as I have debts to pay back before leaving, so it would be about I year until I can join him.

I would love to find some work out there even if it is part time just so I can contribute etc but..... If I can't then where do I stand with regard to the legal side of living in Spain? With no income or savings to prove etc....

Sorry for the long story! 

Kind regards


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

It's hard to know really and it depends on how you look at it.

If you look at it from the perspective of yourself going out there and not living with your boyfriend, you'd struggle to justify it either to yourself or the authorities.

If you look at it from the perspective of living with your boyfriend and being dependent on him for accommodation and presumably his salary supporting both of you, it's probably doable, but I don't know where you'd stand with the authorities. Neither am I sure you'd want to put yourself into the situation of being dependent on someone like that.

It's a tough one.

Firstly, I certainly wouldn't do it without having sufficient capital/savings behind you to escape back to the UK should things go a bit pear shaped out there. So I think that's the first thing to consider - paying off your current debts and saving up some cash.

Secondly to enable you the best chance of getting a job, you'd ideally need to speak Spanish, so that's something you can work on whilst you pay off your debts.

In Madrid, I think (and I'm sure there are people who will correct me) there should be English Teaching jobs you may be able to get but you'd have to improve your chances by speaking Spanish to a reasonable level.

Beyond that, I'd investigate what the Spanish bureaucratic attitude is on living there and being dependent on someone else because I have no idea what the situation would be.

You'd also probably have to take out private medical health insurance too, but you might be able to get around the requirements for an independent income/savings etc, but I really don't know, you just have to research it really.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you, yes it is a difficult one! 

My plan is to pay off the debts and save money to keep me going for a while- we can live on just his wage alone but just to have an extra 400€ a month would make us very comfortable and make me feel a bit better about the situation.
As for if it all goes wrong, then I do have a base to come back to, my family and friends are saying to try it, you only have one life etc.... It's just the legal side of it I'm concerned about


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Try it... and good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> zenkarma;1098482
> Secondly to enable you the best chance of getting a job, you'd ideally need to speak Spanish, so that's something you can work on whilst you pay off your debts.
> 
> In Madrid, I think (and I'm sure there are people who will correct me) there should be English Teaching jobs you may be able to get but you'd have to improve your chances by speaking Spanish to a reasonable level.


There are some teaching jobs in Madrid, but you'd need to be a qualified TEFL teacher to get one that's worth taking. Sure, you can pick up "conversation classes" or "private classes" by putting an ad up in the local Mercadona supermarket but they aren't going to pay much (6€/ 8€ an hour) and they shouldn't if you're not qualified. However, you can do a 4 week intensive or longer extensive course to get a basic qualification. You should do the Cambridge CELTA at a reputable place like International House which will set you back 1, 400 pounds approx. You'll see other cheaper and quicker courses advertised but any "good" academy here will only accept the CELTA from a well known organization, and usually some experience too. The teaching qualification is more important than the speaking Spanish requirement for this type of work, although any Spanish you can learn will certainly help you. You could also do a PGCE to work in a British school/ International school.

Of course you should only consider teaching if you're interested in the profession!

As far as your debts go, my opinion would be, as you yourself said, to see to those first 'cos they're only going to get bigger and they're not going to go away.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sarakas said:


> It's just the legal side of it I'm concerned about


And that's the trickiest part of it.

Spain are playing a silly little chicken and egg game to effectively stop EU Citizens from going there to live and work - which is their legal right to do as EU Citizens.

On the one hand, to get Residencia, you have to prove you have either an income or savings and health insurance. without a job, you can't prove income. Without Residencia you can't stay there legally etc it's chicken and egg.

On the other hand if you stay there more than 183 days in any year, legally or not, they'll be after you for tax on your worldwide income as a tax resident, regardless of whether you can obtain residency! 

They're quite happy for you to become a tax resident without residencia and pay taxes to them but they impose restrictions on getting residencia! 

In other words if they can get tax out of you they're happy, if they can't they don't want you there.

My advice as I've already said is to save up enough money to escape back to the UK if you need to and for emergencies, learn Spanish in the meantime and then go there and live with your boyfriend and teach English for cash in hand and stick two fingers up at the authorities. Just like the vast majority of Spanish do by the way 

It's only us foolish English that seem to observe rules, hardly anyone else does.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

t


zenkarma said:


> And that's the trickiest part of it.
> 
> Spain are playing a silly little chicken and egg game to effectively stop EU Citizens from going there to live and work - which is their legal right to do as EU Citizens.
> 
> ...


Spain isn't stopping anyone who can support themselves from living & working here - & the rules are actually the same for EU citizens who want to live in the UK, France, Italy & other countries

the actual financial requirements aren't that high - our local office is asking for just +/- 600€ a month as income... or a bank balance of the equivalent

Spain IS however trying to stop anyone who CAN'T support themselves from coming........ & that surely makes absolute sense...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> .. that surely makes absolute sense...


Indeed it does.

But does it in this particular case? Someone who can go live there without necessarily having to work to support themselves? The system won't allow that person to gain residencia. As far as I'm aware.

That, in essence was my point Ms Xabiachica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Indeed it does.
> 
> But does it in this particular case? Someone who can go live there without necessarily having to work to support themselves? The system won't allow that person to gain residencia. As far as I'm aware.
> 
> That, in essence was my point Ms Xabiachica


I believe we had a thread some time ago (since the rule changes though) from someone in a similar position whose Spanish partner agreed to financially support her & that satisfied the extranjería

that's not to say that every office would accept it though 

many offices are accepting a lump sum of as little as 5000€ in the bank, so I guess an account could be opened with a loan (we've had posters here do that) & then the loan repaid once the certificate is issued


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Of course you should only consider teaching if you're interested in the profession!

yes this may be a problem as i don't like children much!!! lol..... maybe teaching adults would be ok- his family and friends want me to teach them but i wouldnt like to charge them as they can teach me spanish!

sorry please forgive me, i'm new to posting and to the site so not sure how to cut and paste relevent answers etc.....

basically, i have no assests here in the UK- no savings and when i move to Madrid no possible job to go to but i do have a home to go to and someone who wants to support me until i find something to bring some pennies/cents into the household.

i do understand that the spanish government need to see some evidence of self support, i am hoping to have 5-10k in my english bank account to see me through the first 6months while i learn native spanish, will this be enough?

i dont really need " emergency" money to get back to the UK as my father works for BA and can get me home at any time- unless there is a strike!! lol

is it just the savings and private healthcare i need to worry about? i would like to be self employed/freelance but i understand i need to make a contribution per month of about 230? what if i dont make that in a month to begin? is there a threshold like we have in the UK where if you dont earn a certain amount then your tax exempt?

i havent claimed benifits in the UK for being unemplyed and certainly dont intend on doing so in another country, i also understand that jobs will go to natives before me, which is the way it should be.

i guess i just some sort of peace of mind that i can join my boyfriend and live a "normal" life without getting into trouble because i have no job to go to at the moment!?

i hope this all makes sense???!! hahaha

if not then thanks for reading!!! lol


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Legal this & legal that ?
The CDS have thousands of (so called) illegals who have been living there for donkeys years (Brits that is) who do not have an NIE amongst them (quite a few I know)

Sara ........... cover you arse girl before you make the move !
A little money just in case Jose is not quite the ticket etc as I do not want to see you appearing on the next episode of J. Kyle. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

hahahaha!! cheers playamonte!!! thought they paid to be a guest on JK??!!£200 i heard? lol

by the way, are there many brit expats in Madrid as he knows i want to make Engilsh friends as well as Spanish friends too?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarakas said:


> hahahaha!! cheers playamonte!!! thought they paid to be a guest on JK??!!£200 i heard? lol
> 
> by the way, are there many brit expats in Madrid as he knows i want to make Engilsh friends as well as Spanish friends too?


Yes, there are, but scattered around I'd say. As far as I know there are no particular Brit areas as there are on the coast.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sarakas said:


> hahahaha!! cheers playamonte!!! thought they paid to be a guest on JK??!!£200 i heard? lol
> 
> by the way, are there many brit expats in Madrid as he knows i want to make Engilsh friends as well as Spanish friends too?


Ain't got a clue Sara, but for sure you will be welcome as you are a native English speaker.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sarakas said:


> i dont really need " emergency" money to get back to the UK as my father works for BA and can get me home at any time- unless there is a strike!! lol


Erm, yes you do!

You should always have a plan B, C and D just in case things don't work out or something unexpected happens.

I know some people will look upon me as being a bit of a glass is half empty kind of person, but I'm afraid that comes with age and experience!

You should keep enough money easily accessible just in case for example you have a bust up with your boyfriend and he wants you out or you want to leave or whatever and you have to perhaps find somewhere to stay for a few nights before your dad can get a flight organised to fly you home.

The last thing you want to happen is to be stranded in a foreign country, without speaking the language and no money...



sarakas said:


> i would like to be self employed/freelance but i understand i need to make a contribution per month of about 230? what if i dont make that in a month to begin? is there a threshold like we have in the UK where if you dont earn a certain amount then your tax exempt?


The 230 is just the basic payment you pay for being autonomo and getting access to the state health and pension system. You pay it regardless of how much money you make. You pay income tax on top of that on any more you earn less any personal allowances etc.

As I mentioned, it may just be better to adopt the Spanish way of doing things and and do a bit on the side for cash, at least in the early days whilst you get the feel for things.

I don't like children either, I'm allergic to them 

In Madrid you should be able to find more business people to teach English to.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarakas said:


> Of course you should only consider teaching if you're interested in the profession!
> 
> yes this may be a problem as i don't like children much!!! lol..... maybe teaching adults would be ok- his family and friends want me to teach them but i wouldnt like to charge them as they can teach me spanish!
> 
> ...


To answer a post and have that post as a quote in your reply, you need to click on "Reply with quote".

*I realise that teaching English was not your idea, but I just wanted to clear up a few things. (I've been teaching in Spain for more than 25 years)*

Teaching English does not mean teaching children necessarily, although most academies will want you to do some children's classes. Adults all over Spain, from all walks of life, dedicate many hours a week to improving English as it is vital for their work (and others study just for pleasure or to use it on holiday). In the vast majority of jobs English is a requirement on the application form, even if it is not actually needed for that particular post. This has become even more important nowadays with people leaving the country to find work. Yes, the Spanish are going to South America, the USA and the UK etc to find jobs and they stand a better chance if they have a good level of English.

So there are still a good number of people looking for English teachers. Personally I've found that this year there's been another increase in work after a big dip last year. However, they don't want to pay the prices of old and I've had to drop my tariffs and be more flexible. My biggest block of classes now are through the academy cooperative I used to be part of, giving classes by Skype to some Saudi Arabian women living in Madrid! It seems there is a little more work in companies now too, but these jobs 90% of the time are for self employed, autonomous workers who can bill the company (no cash in hand) and with experience.

But, and I don't mean to get on my high horse here, I am a TRAINED, bilingual, experienced teacher and it shows and I get paid accordingly. Well, I mean within the world of teaching, but IMHO you're never going to make big money in teaching English.
You could, as another poster here has suggested, work cash in hand. Yes, people do do it and yes, it's illegal. Just as when immigrants go to the UK and sell stuff in market stalls, and do painting and decorating jobs for cash. 

Personally, I'd rather do the job I'm doing well, get qualified, get experience and give people a good professional service. If you do give classes without studying for a CELTA I can guarantee you would not be teaching, but helping someone to practise their English.

The self employed payment is the same every month and doesn't depend on how much you work. It's not a very user friendly sysytem! I pay 270€ I think, but it varies according to age and I think there's a reduction in the tax you pay for the first 2 years.

As I said in a previous post, Spanish is not essential for teaching, but it's a plus especially if you want to be self employed as you'll have to speak directly to your clients. You won't learn Spanish in 6 months. Language learning is for life! With a Spansih partner and friends you should make progress quickly in the beginning, but as you say you don't speak Spanish I presume your relationship has started in English and changing the language of a relationship is difficult! To be able to work in Spanish, in an office type situation for example will be years, a couple of years at least would be my estimate.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just to add about teaching qualifications - the Trinity Cert TESOL is as widely accepted, and as good a qualification, as the Cambridge CELTA.

I'm autonomo and pay 179.96€/month as I'm under 30. Doesn't matter how much I make, it's a fixed amount (and then of course there are taxes).

Completely agree with all PW has said (I know you're not necessarily going to teach) - but there are a lot of people here who think they can teach just because they're native speakers. Definitely not true!

Good luck with your move, but as others have said, make sure you have back-up. Let us know how you get on


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Sooooooo, a quick update! Me and the " Juan" are still together after nearly 2 years! Yippee!!!!!! Unfortunately due to family sickness' and bereavements I have been unable to be in Madrid longer for a week at a time, every other month..... BUT..... This September I'm staying for 3 months!!! I have managed to pay a majority of debt of but after my own health scare, I have decided to dip my toe into the Mediterranean ( minus the sea bit ). I have chosen the winter period to see what " normal" life will be like as opposed to 3 months in the sun. That's all for now folks x


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sara.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

playamonte said:


> Thanks for the update Sara.


De Nada x 

I will endeavour to check in from time to time now I'm starting to get nearer our plan of me moving there. Even 3 months seems a bit scary.... Bit by bit me thinks!  BUT TOTALLY EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I believe we had a thread some time ago (since the rule changes though) from someone in a similar position whose Spanish partner agreed to financially support her & that satisfied the extranjería
> 
> that's not to say that every office would accept it though
> 
> many offices are accepting a lump sum of as little as 5000€ in the bank, so I guess an account could be opened with a loan (we've had posters here do that) & then the loan repaid once the certificate is issued



There is a problem - if, you should change address, after receiving the Residencia - our local Police station have advised that we are required to go through the whole process again....proof of income, savings, proof of Health cover etc, etc....

I don't like breaking the rules, but can't face it again - well, not quite yet !! Especially, as we may be moving, again - later in the year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> There is a problem - if, you should change address, after receiving the Residencia - our local Police station have advised that we are required to go through the whole process again....proof of income, savings, proof of Health cover etc, etc....
> 
> I don't like breaking the rules, but can't face it again - well, not quite yet !! Especially, as we may be moving, again - later in the year


they aren't supposed to ask for proof again, just for a change of address, 

& while _strictly speaking _you're meant to inform them of a change of address - I don't believe many would bother (EU citizens - non- EU it's more important)

as long as you inform the padrón that tends to be enough for the authorities

I've moved a few times since I registered as resident - the wrong address on the cert hasn't been an issue anywhere, including hacienda - as long as my padrón cert was up to date


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for that - it has put my mind to rest 

Yes, we have notified the Padron of the COA & have a new certificate.........


----------

